# 1961 Simplicity 725 makes loud screeching grinding noise when moving please help!!



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a 1961 Simplicity 725 that I restored a few years ago, and lately when I drive it, it makes this really loud annoy screeching noise coming from the rear end, it only does it when its moving, so I think its something with the transmission, but I'm not sure, when it just sits in neutral, it won't do anything, only when it moves, maybe it needs fluid? I just don't know, please help!!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't drive it,until you have checked the gearbox,and rearend for lube !
You can download an owner's manual,to show you how to do it.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

I checked both for fluids and they both have stuff in it, its supposed to be SAE 90 oil, but in the tranny, its this green goop stuff, so I'm replacing both, could that be the problem?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I doubt it.. It sounds more like something is seizing(metal-to -metal).Can you post a pic of the tractor and a pic from the rear of the trans ?
Also, have you checked the differential unit on the right drive axle ?


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Here they are...


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It looks like the large pulley,in the bottom pic, has moved inward. It may be rubbing on something.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

No I haven't checked that, what would I be looking for in it?


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

The pulley isn't rubbing against anything


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The differential lets the wheels lock for better traction.
If it is too tight,or has no lube,it could give problems.
I'll see if I can find a diagram,for you.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay that'd be great, would there be a grease fitting or do I have to take it apart?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe they are packed and sealed.
Skunkhome is the guru on these,so I'm hoping he will get on,soon.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, I'll see what I can figure out, I really appreciate your help!


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Opened the differential and its got stuff in it, also looks like all gears are still good and moving


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any chance that one of the pulleys has a dry bearing ?


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

That could be, when it was restored, I never checked the bearings in the pulleys, how would I check that? I have a manual for my model but it doesn't say anything about the pulleys or anything.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The best way is to squirt PB Blaster on them ,with the unit running and in gear.
Jack up the rear,and support it with jackstands,so the tires are clear of the floor. Then start the engine and put it in gear.Squirt each bearing,and shaft,until the squeal stops,or lessens. Then check that item,for dry bearings,or bushings,etc.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, I will do that next, but if it only does the noises when its in gear, could that make the pulleys that run normally when its not in gear still be the problem? If that makes any sense.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I understand what you're saying,and yes,it's possible. They could be silent,when there is no load,but,once it's in gear,and load is applied,it could make the noise.


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry I'm late fellas, there is/are jerk fitting(s) to lube differential. Are you sure the input pulley isn't slipping on shaft. If loose the key could have slipped out. Could easily be the clutch idler puller bearing. Problems with transmission internal workings other than shift forks if extremely un common.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I yield the floor to the man that KNOWS ! LOL!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> I yield the floor to the man that KNOWS ! LOL!


Hardly! Actually I was wrong about the clutch idler. It turns when transmission is in neutral. There is so very little that I can imagine would squeal or screech. I still keep looking at that input pulley and think it could turn the shaft without noise in neutral but slip and squeal when a load is applied. It just looks suspicious. I think I'd try pinpointing with a mechanics stethoscope.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I noticed it looks like it has slid back,a bit,also(if it's the one in the bottom pic).


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

jhngardner367 said:


> I noticed it looks like it has slid back,a bit,also(if it's the one in the bottom pic).


Exactly! It could be he moved it after the paint job but it looks like it has drifted.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

He stated it wasn't rubbing,but is it possible the center is rubbing,and not the edge?


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

So if it is possible that the pulleys can still be making noise when it is in gear, do I just take the pully off? The large pulley that looks like slipped over a little bit, I got moved back ing line with the other pulleys where the belt is. But who knows, maybe it is still running like you said. And I hate to be asking these stupid questions, but which one is the input pulley? The one that comes off the gearbox?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Take the belt off , on the right,and see if it still squeals.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, will it need to be in gear? Even though it wouldn't move with the belt on?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,try it in gear,and in neutral.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Also, check the drive shaft,and see if it's rubbing ,bent,etc.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay, I wouldn't think it would be, but then again it could be rubbing against my steering column or something


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

hunter8028 said:


> So if it is possible that the pulleys can still be making noise when it is in gear, do I just take the pully off? The large pulley that looks like slipped over a little bit, I got moved back ing line with the other pulleys where the belt is. But who knows, maybe it is still running like you said. And I hate to be asking these stupid questions, but which one is the input pulley? The one that comes off the gearbox?


The input puller is the one that looked like it slipped. It does have the key in it I suppose?


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, is that the really big one? All of the pulleys on this tractor have keys on them


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Oh wait, I already asked that question.. Sorry, I did tighten and move it back to where it should be, since I drained the oils in the gearbox and tranny I can't try it yet, so when I get the oil I'll see how it works.


----------



## hunter8028 (Jun 22, 2014)

Found out the input pulley was sliding over against the tension pulley, got it slid back and realigned, and replace fluids in the gearbox and transmission, now it works great. Thank you two for all of your help!!


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

hunter8028 said:


> Found out the input pulley was sliding over against the tension pulley, got it slid back and realigned, and replace fluids in the gearbox and transmission, now it works great. Thank you two for all of your help!!


Looks like johngardner spotted the trouble right off. I knew it had to be related to that pulley since it looked newly shifting. Glad you sorted it out.


----------

